# Help walking on leash!! What kind of collar to use??



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer,

I would use an "easywalk" harness. Here is the link:

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-col.../easy-walk-no-pull-harness.html?sef_rewrite=1

I would get a size large. The harness can be easily adjusted. I have three Goldens. They range from 50 to 80 pounds. They all wear size large.

I know some trainers and owners work with pinch collars and chains. I personally don't agree with using them. I had an aggressive Shepherd many years ago and the trainer recommended a pinch collar for him. I went with his advise but never felt comfortable using it. I think the harness gives you far more control and is more positive. 

I suppose I should explain something - that is, with all the training we went through with our Shepherd, I made a decision a long time ago that I will never again use a pinch collar - I will never have a dog if that is what it takes. I have learned so much since our Shepherd and if any trainer suggested a pinch collar, I would probably drop the trainer. I know you will get conflicting opinions about using pinch collars or chains, but I lived with an aggressive dog - one that had to be put down. I can tell you that over time, he just got tougher. 

Anyway, your time with your dog should be positive. Give him time - get a sense of what is going on. Take him out of any situation that would trigger the lunging or growling. If he is pulling when he sees another dog coming or vise versa - then I would cross the street or go in the opposite direction so you are at a safe distance. I have noticed when my dogs are carrying a stick or a favorite toy, they are oblivious to anything else. I would try giving him something to carry when you walk. Above all, keep it positive.

I wish I lived in your area - I would offer to walk with you. It seems that he only gets anxious and aggressive on leash - that is the good news : ) You are going to have to be confident walking him or he'll pick up on that. Hang in there, okay?

I hope this helps : )


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the sensation harness- The leash latches on in the front so when they pull it pulls on their chest and for Eleanor it has stopped her from pulling. We originally got it because when she was a puppy she hated walking on a leash and would try and back out of it. One time she even slipped her collar, luckily she did not run away. A trainer we worked with recommended this. There are a punch of different harnesses on the market- easy walker, halti etc. They all work slightly different, but tend to be good with pulling dogs.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

EZ walk harness or gentle leader.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A front connection harness is the way to go. I especially like the Walk Your Dog With Love harness (www.walkyourdogwithlove.com). It's easy to get on and the front connection is adjustable and longer than the others. Another good one is the sensation harness (http://www.softouchconcepts.com/) You can read about them on the sites and even see videos on the wydwl site.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

If your pup is headstrong, you may need to use the Gentle Leader to get control of his head. Where the head goes, the body will follow. That was the case with Tucker. He figured out how to pull with the EZ Walk harness.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I have the same walking problem. He's Dr.Jekle/Mr. Hyde-sweet guy, gets along great with animals except when sees a strange dog on walks. Mine was great in class, thu since he knew the dogs. he's 3/4 my weight, too
Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harness is my savior - I can control him when he goes beserk. I dreaded walking him before I got one. 

I just can't understand this out-of-character behavior - if he gets to meet the dog, he's fine but no one wants to meet him


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

While my dog isn't aggressive toward other dogs he is a big puller. I got a halti and it worked. Tried walking him the other day without the halti after using it for a month and he went right back to pulling in seconds. Perhaps in time I will switch to a harness but for now its a halti or gentle leader for us.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

At the moment I am using the easy walk type harness on 8 mo old Parker in his training class because unfortunately I allowed him to get out of control on a leash by not teaching him better while small. I could kick myself for that.
I was so amazed at the control they give without hurting him, it was like a different dog. 

I have two concerns with it though, first off I'm afraid the constant rubbing on his shoulders and girth area is going to cause his coat to rub off in places if I use it too often, and second I really want him trained to walk correctly on a loose leash and am determined to train him to do so. That has become my major training priority right now and he is making nice progress.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

You're going to get a lot of recommendation but since all dogs are different and respond to different products. I've used all the above at one time or other for different dogs. A lot of different sizes & products in my closet!

Both my goldens were pullers, Maggie also a jumper when walking. For her, the only thing that worked was a prong collar. Now with Hank, he's a puller and a leash chewer. He does best with the Sporn no-pull harness.

My only advice is try the different products and see which one works for you.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 75lb lab and he pulls at times, especially on our morning walks. I wasn't sure what I needed so I bought a cheap one at Walmart just to try. And it truly does a good job. Something similar to the below one. I paid $10 for it. I might try a front leading type someday, but one like this certainly helped me.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10449738


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It was so late when I answered your post, that I forgot to add something you will find very helpful - that is, before you even begin your walk take care of two things:

1) Have your dog eliminate at home before you leave. This is so important. It makes a big difference. Otherwise, first thing in the morning, you will have a dog that is sniffing and pulling you from side to side thru your neighborhood until he finds the perfect spot to twirl, and twirl, and twirl and finally just go : ) The benefit to that is you won't end up with a bag to carry home. It makes the walk so much more relaxed. Everybody poops before we leave.

2) It will also help a great deal if you can bring him down a bit before you take off for the walk. Throw a ball or let him chase in the yard. You will be able to tell when he is sufficiently relaxed to start the walk - he'll stop running or he'll lose interest in the ball and lay down and chew grass or something. Thats when we buckle up for the walk.

Finally, you will have a good sense of when or if you can stop using the harness. I use the harness on all three of my dogs during the winter because there is a chance that I could fall and get really hurt if they did unexpectedly pull. However, in the summer, I will opt to go without the harness - - I compare notes with my daughter because she walks them once during the day and I give them their big walk. I'll ask her - how were they for you today? Was anyone pulling or misbehaving? Just like with children, we check in with each other on them. She'll say "Oh, Marty was really good today, but Melody . . . " you get the idea. Because then I know who may need some extra work or may just need more exercise. So, I wouldn't rely on the harness long term for a dog that is a good walker - but I think for now, you are going to need it until you work out the issues with other dogs.

I hope this helps : )


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I just posted a question yesterday about Riley's pulling. I went out and purchased a Gentle Leader as some people suggested. We went on our first walk today and it was amazing. No pulling at all. I used lots of treats and positive reinforcement and I thought she did very well. She didn't really like it at first but I think toward the end even she appreciated a nice calm walk.


----------

